# taking a car out of Dubai.



## smythyr (May 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am from Ireland travelling around the world, and my final destination is Dubai. 
I have a great idea to buy a 4x4 jeep in Dubai and drive home to Ireland. This is possible but i don't know about a few things,

- do i have to be resident to buy a car?
- can i take the car out of the country?
- will i be charged, if i was to buy a car and take it out?

A lot of questions that i would love to be answered.

Many thanks for reading.

Smythyr


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Smythyr ....

Do you guys have any limitations on importing into Ireland, length of ownership etc ... just a thought ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If you can get a visa to drive through Saudi unaccompanied, then fair play to you. Realistically you're not going to be able to, that means your options are somewhat limited. Your best bet is to get any vehicle transported to Egypt, then drive it from there, but the rules and regs really aren't worth the hassle. Oh, and all cars here are left hand drive.... I really wouldn't bother.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

you need a residence visa to buy a car in dubai


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

wandabug said:


> you need a residence visa to buy a car in dubai


Not strictly true, you need a residency visa to register a car in Dubai, not to buy one and then export it (without it being driven on UAE roads apart from with export plates (the blue ones) on.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Just to expand on Fatenhappy's post, many countries will charge you VAT or whatever the equivalent is in Ireland if you haven't owned the car for at least 6 months, so it's worth checking that out. You may also be liable for customs duty.

Also check the emissions standards for Ireland to make sure the cars here meet them. I know for sure that I cannot import a car to Canada from here because the cars here don't meet the emissions standards.


----------



## smythyr (May 22, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I know we have to pay vrt into Ireland and vat, Im not worried about that. Its just the worry of getting the jeep out of Dubai with the right paper work and that i will be able to drive back to Ireland, I am driving to Iran then Turkey and so on....

Andy, you seem to know about buying a car there!!! good to here you dont have to be resident to buy. So all i have to to is fly into Dubai purchase a car and im on my way???? is it that easy?? i dont know!!!!!

Thank you all for your comments people!!!:clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

smythyr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know we have to pay vrt into Ireland and vat, Im not worried about that. Its just the worry of getting the jeep out of Dubai with the right paper work and that i will be able to drive back to Ireland, I am driving to Iran then Turkey and so on....
> 
> ...


How are you planning on getting the vehicle to Iran, it's really not a country I would want to drive through, then Turkey?

You'd be so much better off getting a pro exporter to deliver it to you in (say) Turkey or even better Greece and then take it from there. 

If you insist though, you can only buy a vehicle for export (ie can't be used in UAE) without a residents visa, so you'd have to get it shipped to another country anyway. Registering it to drive through Iran - now that sounds like a whole host of fun.

The usual way people do it (if i recall is) Saudi, Jordan, Syria, Turkey etc. Or Saudi (on ferry to) Egypt, then ferry to Cyprus/Greece.

Doing it on your own without any Arabic or Farsi language skills? Well, as I said, fair play to you.


----------



## smythyr (May 22, 2010)

a friend of mine has driven through Iran already and its not all as bad as everyone makes it out to be.

Good idea getting it shipped to Turkey or greece but i would love to say i drove the whole way.

I could get a local from Dubai to drive the jeep to the border and i could take it from there. Or is there an easier way to do it?

Plus driving through S.A would be more dangerous then Iran.

Is there a charge at the border from Dubai to Iran to pay?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can't just "Rent a local" bud, and your car wouldn't be registered in UAe, so you'd have to register it somewhere, surely you can't drive all the way to Ireland in a car with no registration papers?

As for the border, the best place is in Khasab, which is in Oman, they have various craft that will take you across the straits of Hormuz but you still have the (not insignificant problem) of landing in Iran with an unregistered car.

And some areas of Iran are basically safe, others really are not.


----------

